# Clamshell Bakery Containers???



## her_name_is_ed (Dec 11, 2010)

Does anyone know where I could buy a bunch of those plastic clamshell containers bakeries use to put their cookies in?

I am making 30 something dozen cookies and I want nice durable packaging for them. I do not want to use bakery boxes, I've done this before and one dozen cookies just looks too small in them. PLastic treat bags are not proffessional enough looking for what I need them for.

I really need to get my hands on those clamshell things!! Help!!


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 11, 2010)

You might find them at Costco or Sams.


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 11, 2010)

My sister, who is like Mrs. Christmas Kringle, used to get her plastic boxes at CostCo.  I think she now uses an online place called Plastic Container City.  Both places sell them in huge quantities though.  :/

Maybe a baker's supply store in your area?  Or you may call up your local supermarket and see if you can simply purchase the number you need from their bakery.

~Kathleen


----------



## Chef Munky (Dec 11, 2010)

Plastic Food Containers - Gourmet Food Containers

Good luck.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 11, 2010)

Find a store or restaurant that uses what you want to use and ask to buy some from them.


----------

